# Jeeez Spark plug Died widespread ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This has happened to me on several occasions today I was NOT carrying a spare  I will now ...

motor ran for 20 minutes then it would not re-start no spark at plug ... change plug ... spark ...

any one else ?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

On the water? Weird.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Go read my last post under etch white smoke, also do a search on some other post where I have talked about it. 

Becoming more and more of a common than people realize.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Go read my last post under etch white smoke, also do a search on some other post where I have talked about it.
> 
> Becoming more and more of a common than people realize.


I always carry a tool kit with extra spark plugs on the water...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh yeah guess what's causing it???? Wait for it yep that's right Ethanol!


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> > Go read my last post under etch white smoke, also do a search on some other post where I have talked about it.
> >
> > Becoming more and more of a common than people realize.
> 
> ...


Yep, i carry two that are marked and been indexed correctly for my Etec 40. They have both been placed in to make sure they index correctly then I keep them on the boat. 
Since there is no ethanol free where I live except over 40 miles away, I always use starbrite or stabal ethanol treatment too in my 6 gal tank.


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

I had a hard time swallowing this one but, ethanol 

Suddenly had a bunch of engines including lawn mowers, chain saws, trimmers, log splitter, chipper ................ stop working.WTF   New plugs and they run like new. :-/ Lawn mower shop confirmed spark plug sales are up along with plastic fuel system parts.


----------

